# اطبخي يا جارية كلف يا سيدي



## ABOTARBO (24 فبراير 2010)

*اطبخي يا جارية كلف يا سيدي

:download:
*
نحن نسمع كثيراً هذا المثل الشعبي على أفواه الناس ومن الواضح عند قراءة هذا المثل أننا نجد الفعل المراد عمله وهو( الطبخ ) مرتبط بوجود شرط وهو (كــلـّف)
أي أني بناء على هذا المثل: لا افعل المطلوب منى إلا إذا توفرت لي إمكانيات وصلاحيات معينة ، ولكي نفهم هذا المثل دعني أعطيك مثالا :
إذا رأيت احد الأشخاص يريد عبور الشارع فاني لن أساعده إلا إذا طلب منى المساعدة.

كثيرا ما يطلب منا في مواقف الحياة المختلفة أن نقوم بعمل شيء ما ولكننا لا نقوم به على الفور بل نضع أولا الشروط والحواجز لكي يتسنى لنا أن نقوم بما طلب منا ونتيجة ذلك قد نجد أنفسنا لا نقوم بعمل أي شيء مفيد للآخرين لعدم توفر هذه الصلاحيات أو الشروط وبذلك يقل فعل الخير في حياتنا.

كل ما أريد أن أقوله لك عن هذا المثل أنه ليس في كل الأحوال لكي أقوم بعمل ما يجب أن يعطوني المال الوفير أو الحق الكبير لكي أنفذ ما طلبه الأخر منى ولو فكرت قليلا لوجدت أن هناك أشياء كثيرة يمكن أن اعملها من تلقاء نفسي كنوع من الخدمة الخالصة لوجه الله فعمل الخير أو المساعدة أو حتى الطلبات التي يطلبونها الناس مني يمكن أن أعملها دون تكاليف أو أجر مقابل.

ولكي يكون كلامي لك ليس مبنيا على الحكمة البشرية بل مؤسسا على كلمة الله القوية أضعك الآن في مقارنة بين ما يقوله الناس وما تقوله كلمة الله
اسمع ما قاله سليمان الحكيم أحكم أهل الأرض بوحي من الله عز وجل في سفر الأمثال :*" لا تمنع الخير عن أهله حين يكون في طاقة يدك أن تفعله " (أمثال 3 :27 ).*

عزيزي القارىء كل فرصة تكون لديك لعمل الخير لأي شخص في الدنيا لا تجعلها أن تمر عليك هكذا بل استثمرها لكي تفيد الناس ولا تجعل إبليس يضع أمامك العوائق والشروط التي قد تمنعك من فعل ذلك الخير.

في النهاية أرجو أن تكون فهمت قصدي
ولك الاختيار
ما بين حكمة الناس وحكمة الله

:smi411:منقووووووووووول للافادة
​


----------



## candy shop (25 فبراير 2010)

موضوع جميل ومهم 

وجميل الفرق ما بين حكمه الناس وحكمه الله

شكرااااااااااااا لتعبك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## النهيسى (5 مارس 2010)

*شكرا جدا جدا

موضوع جميل جدا*


----------



## +febronia+ (6 مارس 2010)




----------

